

Desktop Unix has not arrived - chei0aiV
http://polka.bike/blog/desktop_unix/

======
DrScump
so, the author has a problem with _one_ particular FreeBSD update and thereby
condemns Linux and all other desktop UNIX variants/descendants by extension?

 _Seriously?_

